# RSPCA home visit



## BlueHeather (Jul 27, 2014)

Have adopted rescues before from cats homes but never had a visit before RSPCA insist on it - which is no worry to us but I wonder what this will involve as they are coming on Monday morning. Can anyone tell me please what they will be looking for / at within our home. we have boxed in as many wires as possible and have put up cleates for the cords on windows with blinds etc. anything else??


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi 

I've only had a home check with my last adoptions from celia hammond, and all the lady did was chat to me about what sort of cat I was looking for. I've had a few cats in the past but I think she would prob have gone over some care advice if I had not. She also made a point that kittens can be destructive  sadly I do think they have kittens returned to them by people who do not understand the implications and commitment involved 

She gave me some tips about settling in and not to let them out the front etc. So nothing to worry about 

Good luck and congratulations with your new to be additions!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

BlueHeather said:


> Have adopted rescues before from cats homes but never had a visit before RSPCA insist on it - which is no worry to us but I wonder what this will involve as they are coming on Monday morning. Can anyone tell me please what they will be looking for / at within our home. we have boxed in as many wires as possible and have put up cleates for the cords on windows with blinds etc. anything else??


If you live on a busy road they will probably refuse adoption! It's happened to one of my friends not so long ago so they went and bought pedigree kittens!  So how is that animal welfare?


----------



## BlueHeather (Jul 27, 2014)

I know - the whole point is for the safety of the cats.... we live off a side road which is off a road off a main road. obviously traffic but not that busy - so fingers crossed. we have never had any RTA's with any of the cats we have had over 41 years. I would be heartbroken if we are refused.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

BlueHeather said:


> I know - the whole point is for the safety of the cats.... we live off a side road which is off a road off a main road. obviously traffic but not that busy - so fingers crossed. we have never had any RTA's with any of the cats we have had over 41 years. I would be heartbroken if we are refused.


I didn't mean to sound negative but I do know of people that have been refused! I can't understand the logic of the RSPCA to certain extent as most roads have traffic of some kind! I'm sure if you have adopted before it will be absolutely fine! Good luck let us know how it goes!


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

I know someone that used to do RSPCA homechecks


Sort of questions she used to ask was where it would sleep, where you were planning on putting the litter boxes and what litter, what vets you planned to use and if you intended getting pet insurance. What you would do if you went away on holiday or in the event of an emergency. What outside time they were going to be allowed, how secure was the garden if near a busy road. 

She wasn't there to inspect the house but would bring up anything she spotted (blind cords, trailing wires, hazardous plants and cleaning products etc) She would recommend toys and her homing centre also recommended keeping them indoors after dark. 

I guess its all somewhat subjective. This lady had lots of cats, dogs and small animals so she would not automatically see a problem with homing to someone that already had a few pets.(some do)


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I got Mr Fuzzy from the RSPCA and also had a homecheck  it was just an informal chat really  nothing at all to worry about  xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I adopted Pooh in April and they didn't send anybody to check out how he was doing. I posted pics on my Facebook page though and since I'm also a volunteer at the shelter they probably didn't think it was necessary.


----------



## BlueHeather (Jul 27, 2014)

well, hi folks .............. better late than never. Home check was a doddle - and we have kept in contact with the guy who came to visit through a local cat forum. The settling in was a doddle after a few hissy fits from my two resident mogs!! They all get on really well now.
Here are the two little scraps we adopted from the RSPCA Brother and sister Elvis and Doris. now renamed Otis and Maizie . they are 4 this year. scary!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Beautiful cats :Joyful


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@BlueHeather 
Oh they are gorgeous!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a lovely update and such beautiful cats :Cat


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh my, they are beautiful :Happy


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

What a gorgeous pair!


----------



## BlueHeather (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks all . yes they are and although Brother and Sister they are not only different in looks but personality! We are lucky that when e adopted them we had contact from their foster Dad who had the Mum in when pregnant and the kittens were born there - we have stayed friends with regular updates. He wt me have photos of Mum with the babies and also when they were only maybe a week or two old. plus have a lovely one of Otis meeting his cat Murphy who is a huge ginger fluff ball - was like a mini me photo ........


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

They are gorgeous, and great that you thought to update us with the lovely photos. :Cat


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

What amazingly gorgeous cats! I love gingers and I love torties!!


----------

